# Audi A6 (C5) Car Reliability Survey results



## mkaresh (Oct 26, 2005)

The latest Car Reliability Survey results were recently posted. The reported number of repair trips per 100 cars per year for the Audi A6 (C5):
2002: 132, about average
2001: 177, worse than average
2000: 194, worse than average
Insufficient data so far for other model years and the sample sizes for above results were small and even very small, so they are asterisked and only visible to members or the site itself.
A big thanks to everyone who has been helping. We'll have further updates in May, August, and November. With additional participants we could provide more precise results and include all model years.
We now have a separate results page for each model that includes the results for competitors. The one for the Audi A6:
Audi A6 reliability comparisons


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Audi A6 (C5) Car Reliability Survey results (mkaresh)*

While this information is useful, it can also be skewed.
For example, when anyone takes their Audi to the local dealership for service and depending on which mechanic works on their car... they are setup for future return service visits because of hurried or inappropriate workmanship.
If the car is worked on by a qualifed mechanic who is provided the time and parts to do the jobs properly, future service visit counts are kept at a minimum.
I've seen cars with "high dealer service visits" and the same mechanic names kept popping up. After the "high dealer service visits" car is serviced properly, the cars typically return to a normal service level.


----------



## mkaresh (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Audi A6 (GLS-S4)*

Interesting, and something we hope to measure in the future.
For now, we deal with this variable by only including service visits that include a successful repair. Visits that end in parts being ordered and/or unsuccessful repairs are not included in the current analysis.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Audi A6 (mkaresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkaresh* »_For now, we deal with this variable by only including service visits that include a successful repair. Visits that end in parts being ordered and/or unsuccessful repairs are not included in the current analysis.

Understood.
I've seen CEL's come on for a new service problem within 10KM's of a warranty vehicle leaving the Service Dept. The vehicle then books appointment for Dealer Service to repair a "new problem". This would get logged in your records as a new service call when it is simply poor service creating new problems... difficult to track


----------



## mkaresh (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Audi A6 (GLS-S4)*

This isn't so difficult to track, at least not with our system. Every repair trip is reported, successful or unsuccessful, and related repairs are linked. The only limitation: number of participants.
"Unsuccessful" means that the problem returns within a week, as specified on the survey. So in the case you describe the first trip would not be included in the current analysis.
I'd go out further than a week, but can't expect people to change responses once they are submitted. The survey always covers the previous month, so when people respond any repair was usually at least a week in the past. And most problems, if they're going to return, return within a week.


_Modified by mkaresh at 10:54 AM 2-26-2009_


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Audi A6 (mkaresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkaresh* »_This isn't so difficult to track, at least not with our system. Every repair trip is reported, successful or unsuccessful, and related repairs are linked.

Perhaps my point is too fuzzy...
A vehicle arrives at Dealer Service with Problem #1. Dealer Service technician successfully repairs Problem #1 but in doing so causes the vehicle to have Problem #2 that would not have existed if the vehicle did not come to that technician to have Problem #1 fixed in the first place.
A month later Vehicle owner later reports Problem #2 and vehicle returns to Dealer Service to have Problem #2 fixed. Problem #2 is successfully repaired but completely seperate Problems #3 and #4 are created because of technician fixing Problem #2.
Vehicle owner later reports Problem #3 and vehicle returns to Dealer Service. Problem #3 is successfully repaired by a different technician who knows what they are doing and do not cause any more new problems.
Vehicle goes off warranty and owner has to pay for Problem #4 once they realize they have Problem #4.
So now you have a vehicle formally recording 4 seperate repair problems that were all successfully fixed when there really was only Problem #1, thus skewing the results to indicate higher than average successful repairs were required... how does your system track this ?
Some examples are:
Leaning on engine components while changing engine oil and cracking plastic parts including critical vacuum lines.
Replacing engine mounts and bending front auto levelling headlight sensor bracket to make headlights always point straight down, not noticed until driving at night weeks after last service.
Red locktite tie rod adjuster threads to make sure it needs to be replaced for future front end service including wheel alignments.
Replacing one downpipe and cracking the flex joint on the other downpipe pipe creating a seperate unique exhaust leak that slowly gets worse.



_Modified by GLS-S4 at 3:52 PM 2/26/2009_


----------



## mkaresh (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Audi A6 (GLS-S4)*

You're bringing up a second problem now. We also deal with this one, but are probably more limited by how much owners know.
Specifically, one question on the survey asks about the source of the problem, with one choice being "damage during a previous repair trip." Repairs with this selected are not currently included in the analysis. 
Of course, sometimes the cause was unclear, at least to the owner. But where it is clear, such repair trips are excluded.
We most commonly see this problem source with interior trim.


----------

